# 2010 Footie Tipping Competition



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

Well, its that time again. Are we going again with NRL / AFL tipping competitions ?


----------



## bconnery (10/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Well, its that time again. Are we going again with NRL / AFL tipping competitions ?



I'll go for both. 
I remember the NRL was oztips but not sure about the other...


----------



## under (10/3/10)

Fatz. Your pushing it for time my boy!!


----------



## Snow (10/3/10)

Do people actually watch those sports?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Well I still owe GrantW a bottle of my finest from last year sooooooo I'll be in it but I better pay my dues first.

Chap Chap



Snow said:


> Do people actually watch those sports?



:lol: True especially now the Reds have an inkling of form about them. h34r:


----------



## booyablack (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> True especially now the Reds have an inkling of form about them.



Still not good enough to beat the Waratahs though....


----------



## Snow (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> :lol: True especially now the Reds have an inkling of form about them. h34r:



Shhh.... not too loud!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

under said:


> Fatz. Your pushing it for time my boy!!




Quite incorrect Grasshopper. We simply use last year's site again. New players can register easily. Schooey did the league and someone else the Rules. Speaking of, where is the big bugger?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

booyablack said:


> Still not good enough to beat the Waratahs though....



Pffft! Gays boys in blue jerseys... Chris Hickey wears high heeled shoes... And lets not mention Berrick  



Snow said:


> Shhh.... not too loud!



Yeah I know but I did cross me fingers when typing it.


----------



## Josh (10/3/10)

I'll be in.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

NRL Tipping Comp has opened.

Go to Oztips (same as last year)

That's it! You have successfully created your NRL 2010 Tipping Comp! 

Comp Name: AHB 
Comp Number: 216244 
Comp Password: AHBNRL 

If you are not registered, do so. Click on "Join A Comp" . The details and the password are above.

Simple Rules. 2 points a win, one point a draw (not tipped) 3 points a draw if tipped. Two bonus points for picking the card. If you can't get your tips in, you get all the away teams. No points for State of Origin.



Unless someone else wants to run the AFL comp (especially different points from above) I set up the AFL comp next week.

Any comments otherwise?


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Hey FatzG,

I think you forgot to include the finals in the comp mate? It sucked last year we could tip in the finals, remember?

Chap Chap


----------



## white.grant (10/3/10)

I'll be in again this year, it's only fair.

though I am really (still) looking forward to Chappo's beer


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Grantw said:


> I'll be in again this year, it's only fair.
> 
> though I am really (still) looking forward to Chappo's beer




Chappo bows his head in shame  . Awefully sorry GrantW I'll get off me fat ass and make amends this week.

Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Chappo bows his head in shame  . Awefully sorry GrantW I'll get off me fat ass and make amends this week.
> 
> Chap Chap



Shit that reminds me that I owe Mossy a beer.


I am in. Have got my tips in. And will put away a bottle of the Belgian Trippel Choc (that I will be making friday arv) for the winner. It should be fantastic by grandfinal time.

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (10/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Shit that reminds me that I owe Mossy a beer.
> 
> 
> I am in. Have got my tips in. And will put away a bottle of the Belgian Trippel Choc (that I will be making friday arv) for the winner. It should be fantastic by grandfinal time.
> ...



So your not an optimist Brad?


----------



## bradsbrew (10/3/10)

Grantw said:


> So your not an optimist Brad?



Never said I wouldnt get to enjoy it.  But really, the last work tipping comp I went in I done well......picked up 50 bucks for coming last.


----------



## paulwolf350 (10/3/10)

I am in too, why not i can only lose a beer!

Paul


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Hey FatzG,
> 
> I think you forgot to include the finals in the comp mate? It sucked last year we could tip in the finals, remember?
> 
> Chap Chap




Remember last year ... barely. No, I like the minor premiership thingy - cos I forgot to tip the finals. This time round we'll work out who wins.


----------



## clatty (10/3/10)

I'll be in the NRL tipping comp boys... glory glory up the rabbits!!!!!

Does the winner get a bottle of your finest brew? Are there any other rules?

Cheers
clatty


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

clatty said:


> I'll be in the NRL tipping comp boys... glory glory up the rabbits!!!!!
> 
> Does the winner get a bottle of your finest brew? Are there any other rules?
> 
> ...




Only one! Hang shit on the Dragons!


----------



## clatty (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Only one! Hang shit on the Dragons!



:lol: Love it.

Ok. I think the dragons will do the same as last year. Went something like this...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Only one! Hang shit on the Dragons!




and there I was going all soft on you, Trent. Clatty, do not listen to that poofter .. this will be the year of the Dragon!

Now I know two blokes who wont win ...................


----------



## clatty (10/3/10)

Snow said:


> Do people actually watch those sports?



Yes. When you change the rules in your game we might actually watch it too. h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/3/10)

I'll give it a go, hope I don't poison the winner with my contribution.

Andrew


----------



## lonte (10/3/10)

I'm in.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> and there I was going all soft on you, Trent. Clatty, do not listen to that poofter .. this will be the year of the Dragon!
> 
> Now I know two blokes who wont win ...................



Bwahahahahaha! :lol: 

Too easy FatzG! Secretly deep down inside ya know the Dragons are going down to level even the die hard support won't be able to handle. Besides what are ya gunna do without Wendel?


----------



## paulwolf350 (10/3/10)

I reckon it will be 1999 all over again, Chapp, only Greg Norman and the Dragons have been able to pull of a miraculous loss from a position of certain victory!

(in my lifetime anyway)h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (10/3/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> I reckon it will be 1999 all over again, Chapp, only Greg Norman and the Dragons have been able to pull of a miraculous loss from a position of certain victory!
> 
> (in my lifetime anyway) h34r:




:lol: :lol: 

As per Clatty's image I say!


----------



## Screwtop (11/3/10)

In Again, more recognisable user name this year

Screwy


----------



## cwbrown07 (11/3/10)

In. Go the Eels!

(Just got to remember not to tip them for the first half of the season...)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/3/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> I reckon it will be 1999 all over again, Chapp, only Greg Norman and the Dragons have been able to pull of a miraculous loss from a position of certain victory!
> 
> (in my lifetime anyway)h34r:




Laugh now my feeble minded (or pissed) brothers .. for when we win, we will not be silenced!



> Secretly deep down inside ya know the Dragons are going down to level even the die hard support won't be able to handle. Besides what are ya gunna do without Wendel?




All those years an Illawarra Steeler supporter taught me one thing - loyalty is everything. We couldn't go lower than last - but we loyally turned up every game. There IS NO LEVEL at which a die hard supporter will not handle the humiliation. That is reserved for those weak as piss supporters. Those who aren't financial members of their club. Who only watch them on TV. Become experts on Mondays but only when their teams win. Not the die hards.

Not this big bad arsed bastard!







I will miss you, my beloved Wendall


----------



## Josh (11/3/10)

cwbrown07 said:


> In. Go the Eels!
> 
> (Just got to remember not to tip them for the first half of the season...)


Just remember we're playing the other notorious slow starters St Gillawarra.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/3/10)

Josh said:


> Just remember we're playing the other notorious slow starters St Gillawarra.




What say we have a quiet bet .. one bottle of your best, payable next week on the result. I'll assume you'll want to back the Eels?


----------



## cwbrown07 (11/3/10)

Josh said:


> Just remember we're playing the other notorious slow starters St Gillawarra.




I know, hopefully Friday night is not a rematch of the "6-1" scoreline from a few years back (although it was bl00dy chucking it down that night!)

Having said that, can't wait for the season to start!!


----------



## chopdog (11/3/10)

sounds good. im in

TIGERS 2010


----------



## Snow (11/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Laugh now my feeble minded (or pissed) brothers .. for when we win, we will not be silenced!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jezuz Godzilla! You lecture us all on loyalty, then put Wendel Sailor up as your poster boy? You're taking the piss right? :lol: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/3/10)

Snow said:


> Jezuz Godzilla! You lecture us all on loyalty, then put Wendel Sailor up as your poster boy? You're taking the piss right? :lol:
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Josh (11/3/10)

cwbrown07 said:


> I know, hopefully Friday night is not a rematch of the "6-1" scoreline from a few years back (although it was bl00dy chucking it down that night!)
> 
> Having said that, can't wait for the season to start!!


8-1. We led 1-0 with 10 to go before Hornby kicked two of the worst field goals ever to go ahead 2-1. Then Jeremy Smith got shafted by the ref and they scored a converted try after the siren to finish it off.

I was on the hill for all 80 frozen minutes of that game. Had a cold for 6 weeks afterwards.


----------



## Josh (11/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> What say we have a quiet bet .. one bottle of your best, payable next week on the result. I'll assume you'll want to back the Eels?


I'm in. When you say next week, do you mean this Saturday?

If you won't have anything by then, I can wait. I'll PM you my address later.


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Josh said:


> I'm in. When you say next week, do you mean this Saturday?
> 
> If you won't have anything by then, I can wait. *I'll PM you my address later.*



:lol: Good one josh!


----------



## Josh (11/3/10)

Josh said:


> I'm in. When you say next week, do you mean this Saturday?
> 
> If you won't have anything by then, I can wait. I'll PM you my address later.


Seems like it is on the 20th. I am working that day, but you can leave my bottle in my case for when I pick it up. Should be there about 4pm if you'll be hanging around.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (11/3/10)

Just signed up. B) 

Titans 2010!


----------



## chappo1970 (11/3/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Just signed up. B)
> 
> Titans 2010!




 Buy that man a beer! :beerbang:


----------



## hoppinmad (11/3/10)

slow football code aside... who's signing up for AFL tipping?


----------



## Josh (11/3/10)

HoppinMad said:


> slow football code aside... who's signing up for AFL tipping?


Me. Though I usually suck at AFL tipping.

:icon_offtopic: can't wait for the GWS side to come in. I've named my side on the name the team website. I've gone with Emus or Bats/Gliders. And the colours are sky blue, black and yellow in honour of Sydney West Schools, our CHS regional representatives.


----------



## DUANNE (11/3/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> I reckon it will be 1999 all over again, Chapp, only Greg Norman and the Dragons have been able to pull of a miraculous loss from a position of certain victory!
> 
> (in my lifetime anyway) h34r:




you must have missed st kilda in the real grand final last year.


----------



## paulwolf350 (11/3/10)

BEERHOG said:


> you must have missed st kilda in the real grand final last year.




yeah, i forgot about that, what were they 18 odd points up going into the 3rd quarter break?


Paul


----------



## DUANNE (11/3/10)

something like that, the real killer though was how many easy goals they missed and kicked points instead.


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/3/10)

Fucken Hell..................Fucken Dragons


----------



## clifftiger (12/3/10)

Go you good things


----------



## chappo1970 (12/3/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Fucken Hell..................Fucken Dragons



GO THE TITANS!!!!!


----------



## beerlover101 (12/3/10)

iam in, missed the first 2 games but i ll make it up, go the broncos :beerbang:


----------



## fcmcg (12/3/10)

Friggin social pariahs......
Good Old Collingwood...Forever.....


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (14/3/10)

Chappo said:


> GO THE TITANS!!!!!



Less than 2 hours to go! :icon_cheers:


Titans U/20's are up 22-12 at half time!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/10)

Go Dragons ........ and some of you blokes just go f%*" yourselves.


Anyone keen to join in, its not too late. All late entries will be allocated all the away teams scores. So enter now and you'll have points from the Dragons, Storm, Chooks & Knights (8 points .. better than a few). What a rort .. what an opprtunity!


And don't forget the AFL comp too .. the winner was from the ACT, beat me on countback (I was ripped off! ). Those Vics & Croweaters were behind the distant daylight in the rear. Its fun! Go to The Pub forum and find the details there.


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Go Dragons ........ and some of you blokes just go f%*" yourselves.




Pffft! Lucky start to the season FatZ <_< . Stoopid bloody Dragon [email protected] Mumble Mumble... Heard Wayne's spending the week givin' the boys choking practice for the Doggies match this Friday. :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Pffft! Lucky start to the season FatZ <_< . Stoopid bloody Dragon [email protected] Mumble Mumble... Heard Wayne's spending the week givin' the boys choking practice for the Doggies match this Friday. :lol:




Coming from you, I'll accept that as an apology for your previous rudeness to my team. 




> I'm in. When you say next week, do you mean this Saturday?



Yes Josh, just put an extra bottle in the milk crate for this Saturday. Clearly label it .. 

Dragons Premiership 2010 bottle. 


Now, any Doggies supporters out there ??????





> Jezuz Godzilla! You lecture us all on loyalty, then put Wendel Sailor up as your poster boy? You're taking the piss right?



Funny enough Snow, I reckon Wendall does show loyalty. Played all his rugby league under Wayne Bennett. Spent his time in the Union with the one state. I reckon in modern day times, that's pretty loyal.

But yes, I was taking the piss when I called him my beloved Wendall .. a bit over the top, I reckon.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/3/10)

AHB NRL Ladder after Round 1

1 - granty245 12 
1 - Lucas Traynor 12 
3 - Aus_Rider_22 10 
3 - aussiecraftbeerlover 10 
3 - chappo1970 10 
3 - clatty 10 
3 - clifftiger 10 
3 - girlsrbest 10 
3 - lonte 10 
3 - Paulwolf 10 
3 - Screwtop 10 
3 - The Fatgodzilla 10 
13 - AndrewQld1 8 
13 - bconnery 8 
13 - CHOPDOG 8 
13 - cwbrown07 8 
13 - Joshb55 8 
13 - skooey 8 
19 - Bradsbrew 6 


Don't forget, not too late to register and join in.


Comp Name: AHB 
Comp Number: 216244 
Comp Password: AHBNRL


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (16/3/10)

I got 5 aye? I wish had of chosen the same picks in the local pub comp! only 4/8 there! I can't believe Manly let Tigers come back!


----------



## chopdog (16/3/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> I got 5 aye? I wish had of chosen the same picks in the local pub comp! only 4/8 there! I can't believe Manly let Tigers come back!




year of the tiger


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/3/10)

Don't forget your tips for the NRL competition

Not too late to enter. Go to page 1 of the thread and get the Comp name and number, register at oztips and you are in. Enter today and you will get 4 points from last week .. so, you aren't too behind.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/10)

I see Fatz has employed last year strategy and will lead from the back of the pack! h34r: :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (19/3/10)

i'm coming back this week. i've even picked the draw h34r:


----------



## paulwolf350 (19/3/10)

bradsbrew said:


> i'm coming back this week. i've even picked the draw h34r:



Bit early for picking draws, brad


----------



## bradsbrew (22/3/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Bit early for picking draws, brad



Almost got it though Paul..............stupid golden point crap!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/3/10)

WTF? FatzG is in Second? <_< 

I'm sure this is just a minor hiccup and he will return to his usual form  

Don't forget ya tips lads!!!

Chap Chap


----------



## clatty (25/3/10)

Those friggin rabbitohs are letting me down, have tipped em twice... surely they can get up on Monday?


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/3/10)

clatty said:


> Those friggin rabbitohs are letting me down, have tipped em twice... surely they can get up on Monday?



Guarantee as soon as you drop them they will romp home.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/3/10)

clatty said:


> Those friggin rabbitohs are letting me down, have tipped em twice... surely they can get up on Monday?




Dunno clatty the Sharkies might wanna fight off the wooden spoon hoodoo?  Mind you both are 0 for 2 could be a good game?


----------



## white.grant (25/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Mind you both are 0 for 2 could be a good game?




Or not h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/3/10)

Chappo said:


> WTF? FatzG is in Second? <_<
> 
> I'm sure this is just a minor hiccup and he will return to his usual form
> 
> ...




And a female is leading the comp!

Get ya tips in and GO DRAGONS


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (25/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Dunno clatty the Sharkies might wanna fight off the wooden spoon hoodoo?  Mind you both are 0 for 2 could be a good game?



I am tipping Souths. They have the better pack and Sharks just can't seem to score many points! :huh:


----------



## white.grant (25/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> And a female is leading the comp!



That's just an alphabetical anomaly isn't it?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/3/10)

Grantw said:


> That's just an alphabetical anomaly isn't it?




Of course, I'm leading the comp. 

No, it was a error of judgment to allow that particular female into the AHB comp - if she wins we will never (ever) live it down.



Oh, and get your tips in!


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> GO DRAGONS



Pffft! The Mighty NQ Cowboys will rise and defeat the hairy backed, two headed, nancy boy, stool stamping beasts. :lol: 

(who am I kidding? Talk about a soft run at the season opening) <_<


----------



## Katherine (26/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> And a female is leading the comp!
> 
> Get ya tips in and GO DRAGONS



FatgZ I find that offensive! :huh:


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> FatgZ I find that offensive! :huh:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> FatgZ I find that offensive! :huh:




Not to worry Katie everyone finds FatzG offensive in one way or another  . Mainly it's his beers, his beard, his footy team and the fact he is from Tuross Head*s*. :lol: (Chappo runs for the hills to hide from the Tuross Mafia)






Lets see if I get a bite?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/3/10)

Katie said:


> FatgZ I find that offensive! :huh:




Why Katie, I am indeed surprised. I did not take you for a feminist radical. I was merely reaching out from within my femine side and saying with pride that "A female is winning! " You sexist bastards beware, we are here, as capable and successful as anyone else! Is it wrong for me, a man who has a soft femine side that constantly battles that to the ruff and gruff of my dominant male side, to occasionally think as a woman as my equal.





Nah .......... that's bullshit! :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

Anyone picking the Sharkies over the Rabbits?

This one is harder to pick than Mick Cronins nose. I have changed my mind 3 times now. Sharks, Rabbits and Sharks. Thing is both teams have the ability to completely emplode oon the day.


----------



## clatty (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Not to worry Katie everyone finds FatzG offensive in one way or another  . Mainly it's his beers, his beard, his footy team and the fact he is from Tuross Head*s*. :lol: (Chappo runs for the hills to hide from the Tuross Mafia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is she releasing her womanly odours to attract the bait? h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (26/3/10)

clatty said:


> Is she releasing her womanly odours to attract the bait? h34r:



Oh dear  
AHB sinks to a new sub-basement level


----------



## clatty (26/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Oh dear
> AHB sinks to a new sub-basement level



LOL :lol: yes... 

I should stop posting what i'm thinking


----------



## Josh (27/3/10)

Chappo said:


> Anyone picking the Sharkies over the Rabbits?
> 
> This one is harder to pick than Mick Cronins nose. I have changed my mind 3 times now. Sharks, Rabbits and Sharks. Thing is both teams have the ability to completely emplode oon the day.


I've picked Sharks.

Very poor performance from the Eels on Friday night. We need a few easy games to get back into form. Sharks, Raiders and Rabbitohs should do the trick.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/3/10)

After Round 3 of the NRL - look who's setting the early pace! Just like the Dragons. Okay, come and get me!

AndrewQLD the big mover this week - perfect round plus bonus points. Well done Andy

1 (1) The Fatgodzilla 38 
2 (18) AndrewQld1 34 
2 (3) Aus_Rider_22 34 
2 (3) chappo1970 34 
2 (3) clatty 34 
2 (1) girlsrbest 34 
2 (3) lonte 34 
2 (3) Paulwolf 34 
9 (3) aussiecraftbeerlover 32 
9 (14) bconnery 32 
9 (3) clifftiger 32 
9 (3) granty245 32 
9 (3) Screwtop 32 
9 (3) skooey 32 
15 (14) cwbrown07 30 
16 (18) CHOPDOG 28 
16 (3) Lucas Traynor 28 
18 (16) Bradsbrew 26 
18 (16) Joshb55 26 
20 (20) levin_ae92 20 
21 (21) thesunsettree 18


----------



## chappo1970 (30/3/10)

WTF? FatzG is in the lead? This cannot end well I am telling you... <_< . Next thing he'll be making us all wear Wendel t-shirts...

What happened to Grant? Did ya forget to put your tips in?  

I just need to keep this pace and I am sitting pretty. FatzG is sure to have a brain calapse sometime soon


----------



## cwbrown07 (30/3/10)

Josh said:


> I've picked Sharks.
> 
> Very poor performance from the Eels on Friday night. We need a few easy games to get back into form. Sharks, Raiders and Rabbitohs should do the trick.




I hear you - Parra are killing me in the tips. I reckon we are a special to break the Sharkies losing streak too. Wasn't the last game the Sharks won against Parra last year...?!


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> After Round 3 of the NRL - look who's setting the early pace! Just like the Dragons. Okay, come and get me!
> 
> AndrewQLD the big mover this week - perfect round plus bonus points. Well done Andy
> 
> ...



First and last time that will happen Fatz, not that I'm complaining  the Rabbits had to win that one.

Andrew


----------



## white.grant (31/3/10)

Chappo said:


> What happened to Grant? Did ya forget to put your tips in?



 My luck had to run out sooner or later


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/4/10)

Most Interesting Week !


1 (2) AndrewQld1 44 
1 (2) clatty 44 
1 (2) girlsrbest 44 
1 (2) lonte 44 
1 (1) The Fatgodzilla 44 
6 (15) cwbrown07 42 
6 (9) Screwtop 42 
8 (2) Aus_Rider_22 40 
8 (9) aussiecraftbeerlover 40 
8 (9) bconnery 40 
8 (2) chappo1970 40 
8 (9) clifftiger 40 
8 (2) Paulwolf 40 
14 (9) granty245 38 
15 (16) CHOPDOG 36 
15 (16) Lucas Traynor 36 
15 (9) skooey 36 
18 (18) Bradsbrew 34 
18 (18) Joshb55 34 
20 (20) levin_ae92 26 
21 (21) thesunsettree 22


----------



## chappo1970 (7/4/10)

Shocking week tipping. I couldn't pick my nose <_< .


----------



## cwbrown07 (7/4/10)

Oh how it hurt to tip against the Eels this week..., but didn't my tipping score love it. 

Anyone else going with the 'eyes closed and stab in the dark' method of tipping?! I reckon it would be just as effective at the moment.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

The five way lead has been reduced to three as a number of minor upsets hurt a few people. Still, with bonus points for a perfect round, it's only early days yet!

And yes, Chappo tipped Storm to beat the Titans .. you coward! But look who's up this week .. Dragons v Titans !! Should make for an interesting week of sledging I reckon!


1 (1) AndrewQld1 54 
1 (1) clatty 54 
1 (1) The Fatgodzilla 54 
4 (1) girlsrbest 52 
4 (1) lonte 52 
6 (8) Aus_Rider_22 50 
6 (8) chappo1970 50 
6 (8) clifftiger 50 
6 (6) cwbrown07 50 
6 (6) Screwtop 50 
11 (8) aussiecraftbeerlover 48 
11 (8) Paulwolf 48 
13 (8) bconnery 46 
13 (15) CHOPDOG 46 
15 (14) granty245 44 
15 (15) Lucas Traynor 44 
17 (15) skooey 42 
18 (18) Bradsbrew 40 
19 (18) Joshb55 38 
20 (20) levin_ae92 32 
21 (21) thesunsettree 30


----------



## chappo1970 (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> The five way lead has been reduced to three as a number of minor upsets hurt a few people. Still, with bonus points for a perfect round, it's only early days yet!
> 
> And yes, Chappo tipped Storm to beat the Titans .. you coward! But look who's up this week .. Dragons v Titans !! Should make for an interesting week of sledging I reckon!
> 6 (8) chappo1970 50



Yep it's true FatzG I must have changed that tip 5 times my heart was swinging but decided that the head had to rule. What do I know? Storm at home is a hard one.

I reckon Dragoons (Butt pirates, ass monkeys and general stool stampers) are gunna have a hard time against the Titans. They will have their tails up and be keen to keep the giant killing badge. B) 

Looks like the Eels are choking early this year and are hotly contesting the Bronco's for the wooden spoon. :lol:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

> I reckon Dragoons (Butt pirates, ass monkeys and general stool stampers) are gunna have a hard time against the Titans. They will have their tails up and be keen to keep the giant killing badge.



Retort coming!!





> Looks like the Eels are choking early this year and are hotly contesting the Broncos for the wooden spoon.



Couldn't happen to two better or worthy arsehole clubs. Chuck in the Doggies also at the bottom of the ladder and you'll see why one man's pain is another's joy! :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Retort coming!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lol: :lol: 

Wayne-ni-poo can't keep it up all season. His rabbits foot with injuries are gunna catch up for sure! Just a matter of when.


----------



## paulwolf350 (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Couldn't happen to two better or worthy arsehole clubs. Chuck in the Doggies also at the bottom of the ladder and you'll see why one man's pain is another's joy! :super:



Could only come from a dragons supporter, no one else would wait 30+ years for a premiership, all the while complaining about the other teams being crap


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Could only come from a dragons supporter, no one else would wait 30+ years for a premiership, all the while complaining about the other teams being crap




worse Paul, much worse - I was a Steelers supporter .. we finished last tooooooo many times. We were often crap. But very loyal supporters who hated everybody, including St George. Especially St George. And Brisbane. Wayne Bennett even criticised Illawarra supporters in his book - I think it's called " The Music Within Me" or something like that. We deserved the criticism and revelled in it. Ironic, huh, the 'Gong loves him now!

Quite frankly, I find it really easy to hate all teams that aren't mine .. the joy of being parochial! I not fussy which teams I hate, they are all the same to me!"

So since the team is caled St George Illawarra and is a merger of two clubs, I've only been waiting since 1999 to win a premiership. Know your facts before slinging shit which misses.


----------



## paulwolf350 (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> worse Paul, much worse - I was a Steelers supporter .. we finished last tooooooo many times. We were often crap. But very loyal supporters who hated everybody, including St George. Especially St George. And Brisbane. Wayne Bennett even criticised Illawarra supporters in his book - I think it's called " The Music Within Me" or something like that. We deserved the criticism and revelled in it. Ironic, huh, the 'Gong loves him now!
> 
> Quite frankly, I find it really easy to hate all teams that aren't mine .. the joy of being parochial! I not fussy which teams I hate, they are all the same to me!"
> 
> So since the team is caled St George Illawarra and is a merger of two clubs, I've only been waiting since 1999 to win a premiership. Know your facts before slinging shit which misses.



Doh..........If you support the Steelers you cant be all bad i guess, a shame they couldnt have a win before they were ejected


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> Doh..........If you support the Steelers you cant be all bad i guess, a shame they couldnt have a win before they were ejected




1992 .. won the preseason, great season, beat Broncos in Brisbane when both sides were at full strength, hit hard by injury to 3 key players just weeks before semis, so went into the final series without our regular 5/8, half back and lock (find me any team that can handle that sort of loss and I'll find you a super team) And lost our two SOS props throughout the season. Still, we played off with Broncos for the right to go straight to the Grand Final .. lead much of game but swamped at end. Final against St George - lost 4-0, had two tries called back for ALLEGED forward passes - to this day, I'll tell you neither was forward. I doubt we would have beaten the Broncos in the GF with the team we would have had on the paddock, but to have been there .....

Illawarra was NOT ejected, we took over St George. I hate to say it, but it was a good merger - their money, our players. Sure, it pains me to say St George and Dragons .. but being realistic, I'd rather the merger in the current state than no Illawarra at all. Just not enough money in Wollongong to sustain an NRL side. Shit happens.

But the ride was great while it lasted!

Team Song
Taste of Steel (1984)

Come on, mighty Wollongong,
We're the Illawarra Steelers.
You can't go wrong with the men so strong,
Gonna give 'em the taste of steel.

We mean it,
We're gonna make it happen right.
And when the whistle blows,
We're gonna get out there and fight.
It's our best game,
It's our own name,
It's our red crusade.

Come on, mighty Wollongong,
We're the Illawarra Steelers.
You can't go wrong with the men so strong,
Gonna give 'em the taste of steel.

We're gonna tackle,
We're gonna shake 'em to the ground.
Gonna keep on scoring tries,
Gonna keep on winning games.
We're out to play,
We're out to stay,
It's our red crusade.

Come on, mighty Wollongong,
We're the Illawarra Steelers.
You can't go wrong with the men so strong,
Gonna give 'em the taste of steel.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/4/10)

Geezus Paul don't get him going on the Steelers! We will never hear the end of it...




Found this at the St George Leagues Club Kogarah... They must breed 'em bright down that way  







:lol:


----------



## paulwolf350 (13/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Geezus Paul don't get him going on the Steelers! We will never hear the end of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I didnt mean to, its like an avalanche..........one little slip and the whole world comes tumbling down. I guess there is something to be said for his optimism though, gotta love it

now if only they will let CQ into the comp, then you will see some optimistic punters


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Geezus Paul don't get him going on the Steelers! We will never hear the end of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bethania Fruit Shop







> Yeah, I didnt mean to, its like an avalanche..........one little slip and the whole world comes tumbling down. I guess there is something to be said for his optimism though, gotta love it .. now if only they will let CQ into the comp, then you will see some optimistic punters



Footie .. ya got to love it! :beer:


----------



## paulwolf350 (13/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Bethania Fruit Shop
> 
> View attachment 37188
> 
> ...




Greatest game in the world


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/4/10)

Don't forget your tips !!


We're coming to get ya Titans Chappo!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't forget your tips !!
> 
> 
> We're coming to get ya Titans Chappo!
> ...




NEW LEADER

Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (6) cwbrown07 62 
2 (1) AndrewQld1 60 
2 (1) clatty 60 
2 (4) girlsrbest 60 
2 (4) lonte 60 
6 (6) Aus_Rider_22 58 
6 (11) aussiecraftbeerlover 58 
6 (6) clifftiger 58 
6 (6) Screwtop 58 
6 (1) The Fatgodzilla 58 
11 (6) chappo1970 56 
11 (11) Paulwolf 56 
13 (15) granty245 54 
14 (13) bconnery 52 
14 (13) CHOPDOG 52 
14 (15) Lucas Traynor 52 
17 (17) skooey 48 
18 (18) Bradsbrew 46 
18 (19) Joshb55 46 
20 (20) levin_ae92 40 
21 (21) thesunsettree 32


----------



## clatty (20/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> NEW LEADER
> 
> Rank (LW) Tipster Points
> 1 (6) cwbrown07 62
> ...



What a shocking round <_< . Could only manage 4 and lucky to get them!!


----------



## clatty (20/4/10)

clatty said:


> What a shocking round <_< . Could only manage 4 and lucky to get them!!



Actually only tipped 3!! Sheeeeeez... well done to cwbrown07, a big mover.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/10)

Don't say a fookin word FatzG! Not a word! <_< 

Have more luck pickin' me nose...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Don't say a fookin word FatzG! Not a word! <_<
> 
> Have more luck pickin' me nose...


----------



## cwbrown07 (20/4/10)

The Eels have finally given me some love!!! Now for the challenge of winning two games in a row... oh well, just have to finish in 8th and then we are in the big show again  

Otherwise, given the unpredictability of a number of teams so far this season, I reckon there will be plenty of lead changes in the table yet.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/4/10)

Don't forget to get ya tips in!



> Just how do the Storm do it?
> by Peter FitzSimons
> October 10, 2009
> 
> "BRAVO, the Melbourne Storm, and they really did play a cracker game to win the grand final last Sunday evening. One thing, however on the much-vaunted ''level playing field'' provided by the salary cap, how the hell do they do it? As in how does one club have seven Kangaroos, two Kiwis internationals and three Origin players on top of that, all in the one side?"



Doesn't surprise me one bit. 

But it's still footy, ya gotta love it!


----------



## paulwolf350 (23/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't forget to get ya tips in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Least now we know why


----------



## therook (23/4/10)

Who cares its only a poofs game :icon_cheers: 

Go Cats


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/4/10)

So who is backing The Storm h34r:


----------



## chappo1970 (23/4/10)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> So who is backing The Storm h34r:




Me! :beerbang: 

They will come out firing wanting to prove something unfortunately for the fans it will mean nuthin'.


----------



## paulwolf350 (23/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Me! :beerbang:
> 
> They will come out firing wanting to prove something unfortunately for the fans it will mean nuthin'.




I think they will be worrying about how much money they are missing out on, remember the sea eagles last week?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/4/10)

therook said:


> Who cares its only a poofs game :icon_cheers:
> 
> Go Cats




Ah, there is always one idiot who throws in the inane schoolboy comment.


The Dead Centre Of Tallarook. Therook's crypt is the third from the right.


----------



## paulwolf350 (23/4/10)

I guess the sharks are the happiest team in the comp right now!


----------



## TidalPete (23/4/10)

paulwolf350 said:


> I guess the sharks are the happiest team in the comp right now!


The Noah's Arks will lose toKnight even if it's on Saturday.. h34r: :lol: 

Hey! Chappo's back!

TP


----------



## Josh (24/4/10)

The mighty Eels are back baby! If only I tipped them. :wacko: 

Tipped the Warriors but have no idea how that one will go. One point made on one of the Thursday shows was if the game is on the line and a player takes a knock, are they gonna go get a few needles and get back on the field? I suspect not. But in general I think they'll still compete every week. They still have rep jumpers to protect.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/4/10)

Josh said:


> The mighty Eels are back baby! If only I tippe
> d them. :wacko:
> 
> Tipped the Warriors but have no idea how that one will go. One point made on one of the Thursday shows was if the game is on the line and a player takes a knock, are they gonna go get a few needles and get back on the field? I suspect not. But in general I think they'll still compete every week. They still have rep jumpers to protect.




I played for a few (a lot really) teams that were, plainly , hopeless. Points fodder for the good teams. Never semi final contenders. But each game was special - once the competitive juices kick in, it made no difference - you gave your all. The Storm will do the same - these guys will try to win every game just to say UP YOURS ! 

But to all those people who say the penalties are harsh - $700,000 over the salary cap this year. That 2 top line players (Smith and Cronk) and possibly one next team player (say Adam Blair) - take them out of the Storm and let's see how well they play.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/4/10)

No great movement this week.



1 (1) cwbrown07 74 
2 (2) clatty 70 
2 (2) girlsrbest 70 
2 (2) lonte 70 
5 (6) aussiecraftbeerlover 68 
5 (6) The Fatgodzilla 68 
7 (2) AndrewQld1 66 
7 (6) clifftiger 66 
7 (11) Paulwolf 66 
7 (6) Screwtop 66 
11 (6) Aus_Rider_22 64 
11 (11) chappo1970 64 
11 (13) granty245 64 
14 (14) bconnery 62 
14 (14) Lucas Traynor 62 
16 (18) Bradsbrew 58 
16 (14) CHOPDOG 58 
16 (17) skooey 58 
19 (18) Joshb55 52 
20 (20) levin_ae92 46 
21 (21) thesunsettree 40


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/5/10)

no great movement after everyone had a lousy week.


1 (1) cwbrown07 82 
2 (2) lonte 80 
3 (2) clatty 78 
3 (2) girlsrbest 78 
5 (5) aussiecraftbeerlover 76 
5 (7) Paulwolf 76 
5 (7) Screwtop 76 
8 (11) Aus_Rider_22 74 
8 (7) clifftiger 74 
8 (11) granty245 74 
8 (5) The Fatgodzilla 74 
12 (11) chappo1970 72 
13 (14) bconnery 70 
14 (7) AndrewQld1 68 
14 (14) Lucas Traynor 68 
16 (16) Bradsbrew 66 
16 (16) skooey 66 
18 (16) CHOPDOG 64 
19 (19) Joshb55 62 
20 (20) levin_ae92 56 
21 (21) thesunsettree 50


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

Get ya tips in.

And go Aussies tonight!


----------



## white.grant (10/5/10)

I've tipped a duck! Hilarious.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (18/5/10)

Getting tight at the top, a new co-leader and I'm happy I was the only one to tip the Knights (crapola about the Cowboys, Titans and Raiders though). For the first time in years I'm happy Parramatta won too! 

1 (2) Aus_Rider_22 92 
1 (1) cwbrown07 92 
3 (5) aussiecraftbeerlover 90 
3 (5) clatty 90 
3 (2) lonte 90 
3 (5) Paulwolf 90 
7 (2) girlsrbest 88 
8 (10) chappo1970 86 
8 (8) Screwtop 86 
10 (10) The Fatgodzilla 84 
11 (8) clifftiger 82 
11 (10) granty245 82 
13 (14) AndrewQld1 80 
14 (13) bconnery 78 
15 (14) Bradsbrew 76 
15 (16) Lucas Traynor 76 
15 (17) skooey 76 
18 (17) CHOPDOG 72 
19 (19) Joshb55 70 
20 (20) levin_ae92 60 
21 (21) thesunsettree 54


----------



## cwbrown07 (18/5/10)

Ouch

What a suck-ful week of tipping. 

Well done Aus_Rider_22 - and to all those who picked more than 4 games this week!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/5/10)

cwbrown07 said:


> Ouch
> 
> What a suck-ful week of tipping.
> 
> Well done Aus_Rider_22 - and to all those who picked more than 4 games this week!!




1 (1) Aus_Rider_22 98 
2 (3) aussiecraftbeerlover 96 
2 (3) clatty 96 
2 (1) cwbrown07 96 
2 (3) lonte 96 
6 (3) Paulwolf 94 
7 (8) chappo1970 92 
7 (7) girlsrbest 92 
7 (8) Screwtop 92 
10 (11) clifftiger 88 
10 (10) The Fatgodzilla 88 
12 (13) AndrewQld1 86 
12 (11) granty245 86 
14 (14) bconnery 82 
14 (15) skooey 82 
16 (15) Bradsbrew 80 
16 (18) CHOPDOG 80 
16 (15) Lucas Traynor 80 
19 (19) Joshb55 76 
20 (20) levin_ae92 64 
21 (21) thesunsettree 60


----------



## cwbrown07 (26/5/10)

cwbrown07 said:


> Ouch
> 
> What a suck-ful week of tipping.
> 
> Well done Aus_Rider_22 - and to all those who picked more than 4 2 games this week!!




same again...


----------



## white.grant (26/5/10)

I just don't understand it this year.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/6/10)

Grantw said:


> I just don't understand it this year.




Never a true thing said Grant. Upsets galore and the leader board starting to look very ominous for some of us.


1 (2) aussiecraftbeerlover 108 
1 (2) clatty 108 
3 (2) lonte 106 
4 (1) Aus_Rider_22 104 
4 (7) chappo1970 104 
6 (2) cwbrown07 102 
6 (7) girlsrbest 102 
8 (6) Paulwolf 100 
9 (7) Screwtop 98 
10 (12) granty245 96 
11 (10) clifftiger 94 
12 (12) AndrewQld1 92 
12 (14) bconnery 92 
12 (14) skooey 92 
12 (10) The Fatgodzilla 92 
16 (16) Lucas Traynor 90 
17 (16) Bradsbrew 88 
18 (16) CHOPDOG 86 
19 (19) Joshb55 84 
20 (20) levin_ae92 74 
21 (21) thesunsettree 68


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ...the leader board starting to look very ominous for some of us.
> 
> 
> 1 (2) aussiecraftbeerlover 108
> ...



:beerbang: 

Bloody Titans had severe brain failure and let me down on a perfect round <_< 

I'm glad to see FatzG is at least consistant


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/6/10)

Chappo said:


> :beerbang:
> 
> Bloody Titans had severe brain failure and let me down on a perfect round <_<
> 
> I'm glad to see FatzG is at least consistant



I'm changing from thinking about who should win to my old tried and worn method.


----------



## chappo1970 (1/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I'm changing from thinking about who should win to my old tried and worn method.
> 
> View attachment 38411




:lol: :lol: Classic

It's been working for me old Mate.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/6/10)

Just a reminder to get your tips in for this weeks round.

Paulwolf do want me to send you my tips mate?  

FatzG maybe you should watch the Footy show tonight for inspiration instead of watching re runs Despirate House Wives? h34r: 

(Chappo nows runs for cover and grabs his flame suit)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/6/10)

Chappo said:


> Just a reminder to get your tips in for this weeks round.
> 
> Paulwolf do want me to send you my tips mate?
> 
> ...




BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :icon_chickcheers:

1 (1) aussiecraftbeerlover 118 
1 (1) clatty 118 
3 (3) lonte 116 
4 (4) chappo1970 114 
5 (4) Aus_Rider_22 112 
5 (6) cwbrown07 112 
7 (6) girlsrbest 110 
8 (9) Screwtop 108 
9 (10) granty245 106 
9 (8) Paulwolf 106 
11 (12) AndrewQld1 102 
11 (11) clifftiger 102 
11 (12) skooey 102 
14 (12) bconnery 100 
15 (18) CHOPDOG 98 
15 (16) Lucas Traynor 98 
15 (12) The Fatgodzilla 98 
18 (19) Joshb55 94 
19 (17) Bradsbrew 92 
20 (20) levin_ae92 84 
21 (21) thesunsettree 76 






ps - Disclaimer - Chappo and myself do not want anyone else to show such bad behaviour on AHB, as you shouldn't lower yourself to our level - or in the case of that little runt, his level. We do and say to each other what we do because we are mates. Not friends, mates. All is fair in the football season. And when the Dragons play the Titans in this years Grand Final .... ffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkk .. good times acomin'.

Thank you.



pps - and as long as I beat Josh in the tipping, it's a good year.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/6/10)

BUMP


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 38675
> 
> ...And when the Dragons play the Titans in this years Grand Final .... ffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkk .. good times acomin'.




FatzG if the Titans and Dragons are in the Grand Final I'm flying down to FatzG's living room for some true Aussie grand final hazing! :icon_chickcheers: 
Now doubt I will be out numbered by certain Dragoons supporters but I can take it... (especially when my beloved Titans win!)
(BTW any update on a possible ahem... "Vital Business Trip" north around Winkles Xmas in July? There's a bed here with ya name on it hint! hint!)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> FatzG if the Titans and Dragons are in the Grand Final I'm flying down to FatzG's living room for some true Aussie grand final hazing! :icon_chickcheers:
> Now doubt I will be out numbered by certain Dragoons supporters but I can take it... (especially when my beloved Titans win!)
> (BTW any update on a possible ahem... "Vital Business Trip" north around Winkles Xmas in July? There's a bed here with ya name on it hint! hint!)




July trip out because of certain other brewing matters in Sydney, but Xmas in Dec is locked in Eddie! Brewing a kit & kilo bere for you Qlders. You like Coopers, Morgans, Tooheys or homebrand?


----------



## white.grant (12/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> July trip out because of certain other brewing matters in Sydney, but Xmas in Dec is locked in Eddie! Brewing a kit & kilo bere for you Qlders. You like Coopers, Morgans, Tooheys or homebrand?



roflmao


----------



## chappo1970 (12/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ...Brewing a kit & kilo bere for you Qlders. You like Coopers, Morgans, Tooheys or homebrand?



Well it could only be an improvement on the stuff you have tried to pass as beer before :icon_chickcheers: 

GO THE TITANS!!!


----------



## paulwolf350 (12/6/10)

Chappo said:


> FatzG if the Titans and Dragons are in the Grand Final I'm flying down to FatzG's living room for some true Aussie grand final hazing! :icon_chickcheers:
> Now doubt I will be out numbered by certain Dragoons supporters but I can take it... (especially when my beloved Titans win!)
> (BTW any update on a possible ahem... "Vital Business Trip" north around Winkles Xmas in July? There's a bed here with ya name on it hint! hint!)




If the titans and the dragons are in the grand final, I will pay for the flights chappo, wouldnt want to miss that

Paul


----------



## Josh (15/6/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> pps - and as long as I beat Josh in the tipping, it's a good year.



How's that working out for you?





And I'm not even in the country!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/10)

Josh said:


> How's that working out for you?
> 
> View attachment 38776
> 
> ...




probably improves your chances  I'm officially declaring that I am rooted for this year and just don't give a damn any more!  


Here's the ladder !

1 (1) aussiecraftbeerlover 124 
1 (1) clatty 124 
3 (3) lonte 122 
4 (4) chappo1970 118 
5 (5) Aus_Rider_22 116 
5 (5) cwbrown07 116 
7 (8) Screwtop 114 
8 (7) girlsrbest 112 
9 (9) Paulwolf 110 
10 (11) clifftiger 108 
10 (9) granty245 108 
10 (11) skooey 108 
13 (11) AndrewQld1 106 
14 (14) bconnery 104 
15 (15) CHOPDOG 102 
15 (15) Lucas Traynor 102 
17 (18) Joshb55 100 
17 (15) The Fatgodzilla 100 
19 (19) Bradsbrew 96 
20 (20) levin_ae92 86 
21 (21) thesunsettree 82


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/6/10)

A stand alone leader. No perfect rounds this week, the Panthers and the Knights undid most of us.

1 (1) clatty 134 
2 (1) aussiecraftbeerlover 132 
2 (3) lonte 132 
4 (5) cwbrown07 126 
5 (4) chappo1970 124 
5 (8) girlsrbest 124 
5 (7) Screwtop 124 
8 (5) Aus_Rider_22 122 
9 (10) granty245 118 
10 (14) bconnery 116 
10 (10) clifftiger 116 
10 (9) Paulwolf 116 
10 (10) skooey 116 
14 (13) AndrewQld1 114 
14 (15) Lucas Traynor 114 
16 (17) The Fatgodzilla 110 
17 (15) CHOPDOG 108 
17 (17) Joshb55 108 
19 (19) Bradsbrew 104 
20 (20) thesunsettree 88


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/10)

One way to get a great score this round was to forget to tip. When that happens you get all the away teams. Aus Rider 22 did that and got 5 winners, by far the best result!

Most interesting ! At least I'm still beating Bradsbrew & Josh !


1 (2) aussiecraftbeerlover 138 
1 (1) clatty 138 
3 (2) lonte 136 
4 (8) Aus_Rider_22 132 
4 (4) cwbrown07 132 
6 (5) chappo1970 130 
7 (5) girlsrbest 128 
7 (5) Screwtop 128 
9 (9) granty245 124 
10 (10) bconnery 122 
10 (10) clifftiger 122 
10 (10) skooey 122 
13 (14) AndrewQld1 120 
13 (10) Paulwolf 120 
15 (14) Lucas Traynor 118 
16 (17) CHOPDOG 116 
16 (16) The Fatgodzilla 116 
18 (19) Bradsbrew 114 
19 (17) Joshb55 112 
20 (20) thesunsettree 94


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/7/10)

No one picked all five winners thus missing out on three bonus points and making an emphatic statement in this comp. Aus Rider 22 again failed to tip but did well with the away teams - only the Eels letting him down. Is this the new way of the world?

1 (1) aussiecraftbeerlover 144 
1 (1) clatty 144 
3 (3) lonte 142 
4 (4) Aus_Rider_22 140 
5 (6) chappo1970 138 
5 (4) cwbrown07 138 
7 (7) girlsrbest 134 
7 (7) Screwtop 134 
9 (13) AndrewQld1 128 
9 (10) bconnery 128 
9 (9) granty245 128 
9 (10) skooey 128 
13 (10) clifftiger 124 
13 (15) Lucas Traynor 124 
13 (13) Paulwolf 124 
16 (16) CHOPDOG 122 
16 (16) The Fatgodzilla 122 
18 (18) Bradsbrew 120 
19 (19) Joshb55 118 
20 (20) thesunsettree 98


----------



## white.grant (6/7/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Aus Rider 22 again failed to tip but did well with the away teams - only the Eels letting him down. Is this the new way of the world?



Not tipping is the new black!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/7/10)

Bloody Manly, bloody Panthers, bloody Titans, bloody Rabbitohs .....

1 (1) clatty 152 
2 (3) lonte 150 
3 (1) aussiecraftbeerlover 148 
4 (4) Aus_Rider_22 144 
5 (5) chappo1970 142 
5 (5) cwbrown07 142 
5 (7) girlsrbest 142 
5 (7) Screwtop 142 
9 (9) granty245 138 
10 (9) AndrewQld1 136 
10 (9) skooey 136 
12 (9) bconnery 134 
13 (16) CHOPDOG 132 
14 (13) Lucas Traynor 130 
14 (13) Paulwolf 130 
16 (16) The Fatgodzilla 128 
17 (13) clifftiger 126 
17 (19) Joshb55 126 
19 (18) Bradsbrew 124 
20 (20) thesunsettree 102


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/7/10)

The fight for top spot tightens again. Chopdog scores a perfect round plus the bonus.

1 (1) clatty 164 
1 (2) lonte 164 
3 (3) aussiecraftbeerlover 162 
4 (5) Screwtop 156 
5 (4) Aus_Rider_22 152 
5 (5) cwbrown07 152 
5 (5) girlsrbest 152 
8 (5) chappo1970 150 
8 (13) CHOPDOG 150 
10 (9) granty245 148 
10 (10) skooey 148 
12 (12) bconnery 146 
13 (10) AndrewQld1 144 
14 (14) Paulwolf 142 
14 (16) The Fatgodzilla 142 
16 (14) Lucas Traynor 138 
17 (17) clifftiger 136 
18 (17) Joshb55 134 
19 (19) Bradsbrew 124 
20 (20) thesunsettree 110


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/8/10)

2 rounds to go and clatty can almost taste those homebrews that may come his way ..........

1 (1) clatty 204 
2 (2) lonte 200 
3 (3)  aussiecraftbeerlover 192 
3 (3) Screwtop 192 
5 (5) CHOPDOG 190 
6 (7) cwbrown07 188 
6 (5) girlsrbest 188 
8 (7) skooey 182 
9 (12) Lucas Traynor 178 
9 (10) The Fatgodzilla 178 
11 (9) bconnery 174 
11 (14) clifftiger 174 
13 (14) AndrewQld1 172 
13 (10) Aus_Rider_22 172 
15 (12) chappo1970 170 
15 (18) Joshb55 170 
17 (14) granty245 168 
17 (14) Paulwolf 168 
19 (18) Bradsbrew 164 
20 (20) thesunsettree 130


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/8/10)

Last round. A perfect round to Lonte and and ordinary round by Clatty could see a reversal of fortunes. Ahhhh .. the fun of it all. 


Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (1) clatty 226 
2 (2) lonte 220 
3 (3) CHOPDOG 214 
4 (4) aussiecraftbeerlover 212 
4 (5) Screwtop 212 
6 (6) girlsrbest 206 
6 (7) skooey 206 
8 (8) cwbrown07 204 
9 (10) Lucas Traynor 198 
9 (9) The Fatgodzilla 198 
11 (11) AndrewQld1 194 
12 (12) clifftiger 190 
13 (12) Joshb55 186 
14 (12) bconnery 184 
15 (15) Aus_Rider_22 182 
16 (16) chappo1970 180 
17 (17) granty245 178 
17 (17) Paulwolf 178 
19 (19) Bradsbrew 174 
20 (20) thesunsettree 140


----------



## clatty (31/8/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Last round. A perfect round to Lonte and and ordinary round by Clatty could see a reversal of fortunes. Ahhhh .. the fun of it all.
> 
> 
> Rank (LW) Tipster Points
> ...




Am feeling the pressure... may the best brewer win :icon_cheers:


----------



## clatty (5/9/10)

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/9/10)

clatty said:


> :chug: :chug: :chug:



Easy in the end .. just like the Dragons ! Well done Clatty, beers from all contestants should slowly come your way. 


1 (1) clatty 238 
2 (2) lonte 232 
3 (4) Screwtop 224 
4 (4) aussiecraftbeerlover 222 
5 (3) CHOPDOG 218 
6 (6) girlsrbest 216 
6 (6) skooey 216 
8 (8) cwbrown07 214 
9 (9) The Fatgodzilla 212 
10 (9) Lucas Traynor 208 
11 (11) AndrewQld1 204 
11 (12) clifftiger 204 
13 (13) Joshb55 196 
14 (14) bconnery 192 
15 (15) Aus_Rider_22 190 
16 (16) chappo1970 188 
17 (17) granty245 186 
17 (17) Paulwolf 186 
19 (19) Bradsbrew 182 
20 (20) thesunsettree 148


----------



## white.grant (6/9/10)

Well done Clatty, 

pm me with your details and I'll get a bottle off to you ASAP.

cheers

Grant


----------



## schooey (22/11/10)

Clatty, haven't got any details as to where to send your bottle yet, mate?


----------



## Josh (23/11/10)

schooey said:


> Clatty, haven't got any details as to where to send your bottle yet, mate?



F*ck! I think I got details and forgot to send.


----------

